# new song...thoughts?



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

THE METHOD July 12-12 in kingston...first time playing this song to a crowd...

what do you think?

[video=youtube;gdlPga0EJEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdlPga0EJEQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Good song. The beat is interesting without being "weird". I like the verse more than the chorus. Excellent guitar tones overall, especially during the slower, more mellow parts. The only reservation that I have is with the vocals. I'm not a fan of the vocal style, the way he's pushing his voice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the song! Good dynamics.

I'd sure like to hear it recorded formally though, rather than off the camera mic.
I think that I'm missing nuances in the chorus, it gets a little lost, or hard to make out clearly.

I like your singers voice, but I can hear what pattste is getting at.
I'm not much of a singer myself, so I wouldn't know for sure, and shouldn't say.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool man. I am from Kingston and have been watching Kingston bands for decades. I like this song. If my input is worth anything, I would say that the whole quiet verse/loud heavy distorted chorus concept is so 90's and could probably stand to be changed. One, for the benefit of the vocalist and two, to make the song more tolerable. Some vocal harmonies would be cool too.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the input guys...all input is invaluable!

i like dynamics in songs...its building...probably not complete yet...


----------

